# Warranty



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I am finally looking thur my packet that I received when I purchased my 21RS and I was wondering what warranty cards should be there?
Did my dealership not include everything?
I only have Carbon Monoxide Alam, Proppan Alarm
Air-conditioner
Microwave oven and Refigerator
am I missing something??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

kywoman,

I'm not sure what you will have in the way of actual warranty cards (my packet is in the trailer), but you also have warranty on the flooring, roof membrane, suspension/axles, tires, and all systems (furnace, H20 heater, etc.).

Not to mention the overall 12 month warranty on the Outback itself.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

12 months on everything on mine.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

you do not need warranty cards to be protected under your states warranty laws... all you need to do is keep a copy of the sales slip and thats your warranty validation...

after 12 months if something goes ut -- call Keystone Customer Service and see if they will help -- if they can't -- then ask them for the phone number to the warranty division of the part in question...


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

kywoman said:


> I am finally looking thur my packet that I received when I purchased my 21RS and I was wondering what warranty cards should be there?
> Did my dealership not include everything?
> I only have Carbon Monoxide Alam, Proppan Alarm
> Air-conditioner
> ...


That sounds about right... Except maybe one for the furnace? The rest of the stuff is warrantied through your dealer & keystone.

Here's an itemized list of things in your trailer and their warranty period:

*This list was grabbed off Outbackers.com some time ago...*

Rubber roof - 12 years
Plumbing - 10 years
Furnace - 5 years
A/C - 2 years
Awning - 3 years
Microwave - 3 years
Refrigerator - 3 years
Water heater - 2 years
Smoke detector - 3 years
Water pump - 2 years
Fiberglass exterior - 2 years
Steel frame - 2 years
Axles - 2 years
TV antenna - 2 years
Stovetop range - 2 years
Toilet - 2 years
Countertop - 2 years

Everything else - 1 year


----------

